
Documents Are Everywhere - metheus
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/documents-are-everywhere
======
hrpolice
Very strong answer of MongoDB CTO Eliot Horowitz on the question if MongoDB is
obsolete since the introduction of DocumentDB by AWS.

